# Lily pipe from AquaticMagic



## Passgad (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

I bought a lily pipes kit (13 mm) from AquaticMagic and I received it today.

I am pretty impressed by the quality/thickness of the pipes for the price...

I have one concern though about the Inflow. What I received is a bit different from the picture posted on their website where I bought it. The slits are facing the wall instead of the open water of the aquarium:









I think this will affect the flow rate. What do you think ?

Thanks,
Pass


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

It's the same +1

The benefit is, facing this way it won't be blocked by plants' leafs if you plant them close to it.


----------

